# Best PAYG plan for free mins and internet?



## xsunnysuex (Jul 15, 2014)

I want to ditch giffgaff for an operator who's internet will actually work.  Any idea of the best ones for free mins and  decent amount of data?
I have no problem with giffgaff call wise.  But the internet is really shit.  It never connects.  And when it does eventually,  I lose signal just when I'm in the middle of something.
Any help appreciated.  Ideally I only want a £10 monthly plan.


----------



## yield (Jul 15, 2014)

http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/best-sim-only-deals-megathread-1623625

Pay-as-you-go or sim-only contract? How much data do you use a month? 

Do you get good coverage from Three where you are?


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 15, 2014)

xsunnysuex said:


> I want to ditch giffgaff for an operator who's internet will actually work.  Any idea of the best ones for free mins and  decent amount of data?
> I have no problem with giffgaff call wise.  But the internet is really shit.  It never connects.  And when it does eventually,  I lose signal just when I'm in the middle of something.
> Any help appreciated.  Ideally I only want a £10 monthly plan.


not wanting to defend giffgaff (they are shite)
but i've been tethering my laptop to my phone for the last few days, and its worked really well.

three have always seemed to be the nearest competitor.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 15, 2014)

With giffgaff I get 500 free mins.  I doubt I even use a 100 of them.  And the internet is 1gb.  I never use all of that either.  No idea about 3.  Never tried it.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 15, 2014)

Does three network work ok with most phones?


----------



## yield (Jul 15, 2014)

http://www.three.co.uk/Support/Pay_As_You_Go

http://www.three.co.uk/Support/Coverage

http://www.three.co.uk/_standalone/PricePlan_Details?content_aid=1220491051413



xsunnysuex said:


> Does three network work ok with most phones?


Your phone is probably unlocked. If not it's tied to o2.


----------



## 2hats (Jul 15, 2014)

It really boils down to coverage in the places you plan to be. After all, it doesn't matter what deal they offer if there is no signal.

In the past I've got one of the free SIMs from each operator, gone round the places I typically hang out/need to use the phone and cycled through the SIM cards in the same model of phone that I intend to use (unlocked of course) to determine which network to go with. Have always found that Three and EE have worked pretty much everywhere I need them (>99% of my phone usage is for data).


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 15, 2014)

Thank you eveyone.


----------



## Fingers (Jul 15, 2014)

You are not going to get better value than Three if you are in a decent area.  Quick as hell on both their 3G and 4G networks though speeds can drop in congested areas in the evening a little but only enough to prevent streaming HD TV.  

http://www.mobiletoday.co.uk/news/i...-and-4g-service-–-broadband-genie-report.aspx


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 15, 2014)

xsunnysuex said:


> With giffgaff I get 500 free mins.  I doubt I even use a 100 of them.  And the internet is 1gb.  I never use all of that either.  No idea about 3.  Never tried it.


three will be £3 more expensive a month, for a similar package to the one you have with giffgaff


----------

